# Serving 40 People



## Stoutpups (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello!  I am new to this forum.  I have attending a family gathering, I am going to grace the family with my brisket and ribs.  It is going to be the main meal and we hope for a little bit of left overs the next day.  It is a big weekend full of activities, so people will be hungry.  There are 40 people, mostly adults and older kids.  I was planning on 10 racks of whole slab pork spare ribs and 2 whole packer briskets.  Do you think this is enough?


----------



## kit s (Apr 23, 2018)

Stoutpups said:


> Hello!  I am new to this forum.  I have attending a family gathering, I am going to grace the family with my brisket and ribs.  It is going to be the main meal and we hope for a little bit of left overs the next day.  It is a big weekend full of activities, so people will be hungry.  There are 40 people, mostly adults and older kids.  I was planning on 10 racks of whole slab pork spare ribs and 2 whole packer briskets.  Do you think this is enough?


Really depends a lot on what you are having as side dishes. Good rule of thumb for meat though 1/4 to 3/8 pound of meat each and 3 ribs each...some may eat more some less...
kit


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2018)

Here is a great calculator for a large group!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2018)

Al I was going to look at this and I can't open it needs to be in PDF for me. Although I good like said I was just going to look at it.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Al I was going to look at this and I can't open it needs to be in PDF for me. Although I good like said I was just going to look at it.
> 
> Warren


Warren OpenOffice 3.2 will open it,it is free download it
Richie


----------



## Stoutpups (Apr 23, 2018)

Al, 

  I actually have that downloaded already.  I am reaching out to see if that is accurate.  Good looking out!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2018)

No computer intelligence here what is Office 3.2 ??
Thanks though.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> No computer intelligence here what is Office 3.2 ??
> Thanks though.
> 
> Warren


Google  OpenOffice 3.2
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Richie I will try.

Warren


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 24, 2018)

You don't mention what size packer brisket your planning on using.
I would say if you want leftovers you will probably want over 20-25lb of finished product.
Brisket with hungry adults can go pretty fast.
Ribs are you figuring 3 bones per person....11-13 bones on a rack.


----------

